# Coastal has 3D Sublimation



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I saw this today on the Coastal site today:
3D Sublimation Vacuum Heat Press

It's a 3d Sublimation Vacuum Heat Press. I called them up and they don't have the blanks ready for them yet as they are still testing them out. Very interesting to see how it will all pan out. It looks like the Microtech version made in China.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

Microtech quoted me $560. Think I may pull the trigger.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

aperollmay said:


> Microtech quoted me $560. Think I may pull the trigger.


 
Would you have a Link?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Does Microtech have the blanks as well? I'd like to stick to products in the US as I usually can get decent customer support.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

deehoney said:


> Does Microtech have the blanks as well? I'd like to stick to products in the US as I usually can get decent customer support.


I believe they are .90 to $1 for the iphone cases. I received a few quotes from different places overseas for the blanks. I don't personally require customer support, so I'll go straight to the originating source.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

deehoney said:


> Does Microtech have the blanks as well? I'd like to stick to products in the US as I usually can get decent customer support.


 

I would of thought that If Coastal are selling the same machine then their Blanks would be as good?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

iainlondon said:


> I would of thought that If Coastal are selling the same machine then their Blanks would be as good?


I have no idea.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I saw a Video of the press in action & was considering buying one myself especially as you can do 12 Mugs at a time,what rather defeated the object for me was that you had to have 12 individual Mug Wraps as well for the press.....


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

iainlondon said:


> I saw a Video of the press in action & was considering buying one myself especially as you can do 12 Mugs at a time,what rather defeated the object for me was that you had to have 12 individual Mug Wraps as well for the press.....


Can you post the link to the video please?


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a video, apart from the plate the other items could be done on standard heat presses. 

3D Sublimation Vacuum Machine Tutorial from BestSub - YouTube


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jimc said:


> Here's a video, apart from the plate the other items could be done on standard heat presses.
> 
> 3D Sublimation Vacuum Machine Tutorial from BestSub - YouTube


Not overly impressive. Maybe a great option for those doing mugs and do not have a press, etc.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

thats kinda neat, i would look into that just to keep my press for shirts LOL. 

if they carry the supplies necessary i would definately be interested in package... 

it would make it easier for me. *shrugs* to each their own*




Riderz Ready said:


> Not overly impressive. Maybe a great option for those doing mugs and do not have a press, etc.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> Not overly impressive. Maybe a great option for those doing mugs and do not have a press, etc.


It would be an expensive option, don't know what the US price is but it's about £1000 here in UK.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

jimc said:


> It would be an expensive option, don't know what the US price is but it's about £1000 here in UK.


I guess that would depend on how many mugs you sell.....If it is a strong niche for you, £1000 is a small investment....


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

royster13 said:


> I guess that would depend on how many mugs you sell.....If it is a strong niche for you, £1000 is a small investment....


What does that added expense do above and beyond a mug press or convection oven?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> What does that added expense do above and beyond a mug press or convection oven?


I have no idea.......Was not really commenting on the specifics....More that _£1000 _is not much much if you are focused on a specific market....You should know that, because you have clearly focused on a narrow niche and do it better than most folks here can ever expect to....Most here try and be everything to every one and never really do anything "real" good....You do not suffer from that and I applaud you for that.....


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I was there last week and saw it in person... not impressed


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

why weren't you impressed (if you dont mind me asking)?



ajspin said:


> I was there last week and saw it in person... not impressed


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

For most I believe the idea of 3D sublimation is to do unique things not just another way to do what is already being done.

The biggest issue with 3D remains to be the same thing - lack of substrates that are unique to the process. I believe 3D, especially at the price of just over $1,000 could take off if there were unique substrates.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> For most I believe the idea of 3D sublimation is to do unique things not just another way to do what is already being done.
> 
> The biggest issue with 3D remains to be the same thing - lack of substrates that are unique to the process. I believe 3D, especially at the price of just over $1,000 could take off if there were unique substrates.


 
....Indeed very good point,the lack of or limited amount of Items you can Sublimate is very annoying in fact very frustrating


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Another consideration is the cost of the film which is about 10 times the price of the usual sublimation paper.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

So with shipping through Microtec I was told $736 total. I'm looking at this machine mostly to do iphone cases which is a majority of my business and I'm not super impressed with the aluminum insert option cases. My understanding is you can use sublimation paper/ink. No film is necessary like with more traditional 3d machines.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

ajspin said:


> I was there last week and saw it in person... not impressed


Can you elaborate on your thoughts about the machine?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

aperollmay said:


> Can you elaborate on your thoughts about the machine?


Would like to hear more as well. Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jimc said:


> Another consideration is the cost of the film which is about 10 times the price of the usual sublimation paper.


The strange part in watching the video is it does look like they are simply using standard dye sub paper but if you look at it, excluding the plate they are all using jigs as you would with a convection oven or press.

Reminds me of those Octi-teck cell phone cases where you had a mold which was a disaster production wise. It just seems they have specific molds that look like they could work in a convection oven.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> The strange part in watching the video is it does look like they are simply using standard dye sub paper but if you look at it, excluding the plate they are all using jigs as you would with a convection oven or press.
> 
> Reminds me of those Octi-teck cell phone cases where you had a mold which was a disaster production wise. It just seems they have specific molds that look like they could work in a convection oven.


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how would a convection oven work? Does it provide the vacuum needed? Maybe I need to do a wikipedia search of convection ovens.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

deehoney said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how would a convection oven work? Does it provide the vacuum needed? Maybe I need to do a wikipedia search of convection ovens.


My observation was they were not using film and was relying more on the molds than the actual process of vacuum.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Convection oven does not vacuum...just heats item that have an existing wrap around them. A true vacuum system using vacuum to pull the image tight against the substrate...in the video, they are also do several mugs BUT the vacuum is not being used..in this case is like the oven..note the mugs all have a mug wrap around them


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

For the iphone cases and slate products, vacuum was being used.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw them at the SGIA show back in October. There was a huge gathering about it. I couldn't have cared less. 

It's overpriced for a machine that has limited use and on a retail level you'd have to sell them at a cost people would sneer at. So that leaves wholesale. Good luck competing with China.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

We have the 3D printer from Microtec for over 1 month and we hare very happy with it.

We are finishing our tests and we will use it for 3D phone cases.
Results are great.

We are now looking for a new software that will allow our customers to customize cases and to sell their designs.

Happy to answer any question.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

DeeBix said:


> We have the 3D printer from Microtec for over 1 month and we hare very happy with it.
> 
> We are finishing our tests and we will use it for 3D phone cases.
> Results are great.
> ...


You're using regular sublimation paper correct? No films? Also, are you using the heating/cooling jig?


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

aperollmay said:


> You're using regular sublimation paper correct? No films? Also, are you using the heating/cooling jig?


Yes, regular sublimation paper (from InkTec) and no film with bulk sublimation ink with a CISS.

And yes, we are using the "jig". 
As you use all of the case in the machine you have to make sure that it stays with the correct shape while it cools.

All was supplied by Microtec.

We have blanks for iPhone 4 and 5, ipad 3, Samsung galaxy 2 and 3 and HTC one, all 3D sublimation blanks.

They are releasing new molds for Blackberry 9900, sony lt26i, Ipad mini, Touch 5, Note 2 and Nexus 7.
They have also some new leather blanks for iPhone and iPad.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

There is 3D sublimation now!!! How does that looklike!!? I am very interested!


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

DeeBix said:


> Yes, regular sublimation paper (from InkTec) and no film with bulk sublimation ink with a CISS.
> 
> And yes, we are using the "jig".
> As you use all of the case in the machine you have to make sure that it stays with the correct shape while it cools.
> ...


Did you order direct from Microtech. How is their customer service? Did it come with instructions, etc?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

DeeBix said:


> Yes, regular sublimation paper (from InkTec) and no film with bulk sublimation ink with a CISS.
> 
> And yes, we are using the "jig".
> As you use all of the case in the machine you have to make sure that it stays with the correct shape while it cools.
> ...


This seems like it could be done in a convection oven. If it is not using film I would guess there is not much effect a vacuum woud have on it. 

Sounds similar to the Octi - Tech cases where you have the mold to press the case and to cool so it keeps shape. It was very time consuming and far from bullet proof plus if you are doing these in a real business production environment you would have to have multiple jigs which I am guess are not cheap.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been told that photomugs.com will be selling the machine. they expect to have them sometime in March 2013.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

is that a parked domain because all i see is ads....



charles95405 said:


> I have been told that photomugs.com will be selling the machine. they expect to have them sometime in March 2013.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

The domain is PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles

They were demoing that machine at ISS Long Beach 2013.

-James


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry I left off the"s"... they are located in Sunnyvale CA. Good source for most hard substrates for sublimation.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

deehoney said:


> Did you order direct from Microtech. How is their customer service? Did it come with instructions, etc?


Yes, i've ordered from microtec.
Customer service is great.

I've received, without asking, a couple of replacement parts so that we can be independent.
Yes, we have instructions.
But the best instructions are the videos about this new machine from bestsub.

Machine is very simple: Vacuum pump + oven.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> This seems like it could be done in a convection oven. If it is not using film I would guess there is not much effect a vacuum woud have on it.
> 
> Sounds similar to the Octi - Tech cases where you have the mold to press the case and to cool so it keeps shape. It was very time consuming and far from bullet proof plus if you are doing these in a real business production environment you would have to have multiple jigs which I am guess are not cheap.


The vacuum part is to make sure that the printer paper fits to all the case surface. Without the vacuum the full 3d case printing would not be possible.

It's not time consuming:
1- Print the paper, like any regular print (sublimation paper and ink)
2- Put the case in the mould
3- Put the paper on top of the case (already in the mould) (i use heat prepared tape to secure the paper)
4- Just put in the machine and... wait

A case in the machine take about 9 minutes.
Each mold is about $150 but they have starter packages that already included some molds.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Deebix, how long does it take to fully prep a case, including taping the case? In all the videos I've watched they cut away during that part so you don't see how long it actually takes and there's a TON of tape on them. I'm just worried about creases in the design where the image doesn't line up correctly or because of cutting the paper, you'll have blank areas on the corners.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

KristineH said:


> Deebix, how long does it take to fully prep a case, including taping the case? In all the videos I've watched they cut away during that part so you don't see how long it actually takes and there's a TON of tape on them. I'm just worried about creases in the design where the image doesn't line up correctly or because of cutting the paper, you'll have blank areas on the corners.


If you have the image already printed, it takes about 1 minute to put a case in the mold and tape it.
I have a guillotine already set with the cases dimensions, so cutting is very easy.

Image must cover all of the case, corners included.
When you tape it you must be careful to cover the corners.
I make a cut in each corner and bend the paper inside with a bit of heat tape.

After cutting and tape the paper in the case (1-2 mins total) it goes in the machine (pre-heated) for about 9 to 10 min.
Usually 9 min is enough, but if you have lot's of colors or a ton of black, you can leave it a bit more.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

DeeBix said:


> After cutting and tape the paper in the case (1-2 mins total) it goes in the machine (pre-heated) for about 9 to 10 min.
> Usually 9 min is enough, but if you have lot's of colors or a ton of black, you can leave it a bit more.


It takes 10 minutes?!! Wow. What temp are you running it at? Yours is a different model from ours but they are pretty similar. We run 3 at a time for just over three minutes.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

headfirst said:


> It takes 10 minutes?!! Wow. What temp are you running it at? Yours is a different model from ours but they are pretty similar. We run 3 at a time for just over three minutes.


For 3 cases we use 200º with 9.30 min.

You use a 3 minutes setup? 
What temp?


----------



## motovationmx (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone here bought anything from bestsub. I noticed it was mentioned in this post. Im interested in a vacuum heat press with a workable space of around 50cm x 50cm and they have one. Also does anyone know of anyone else who sells a vacuum heat press of that size.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

motovationmx said:


> Has anyone here bought anything from bestsub. I noticed it was mentioned in this post. Im interested in a vacuum heat press with a workable space of around 50cm x 50cm and they have one. Also does anyone know of anyone else who sells a vacuum heat press of that size.


Best Sub will not sell direct in the US. They work with a US distributor to sell some of their products. The items that distributor doesn't sell are unavailable here at the present.


----------



## motovationmx (Mar 14, 2012)

I have already talked to the company and they said for the big vacuum press it was $1650 + $300 shipping to chicago from china. They may have changed there policy since last time or im misunderstood but i believe they do. I was just seeing if anyone has done business with them or if anyone has any other vacuum presses they know of that are of that size i could look into.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Dee,
I am also concerned about the image, where you cut and fold, not being continuous and having cut lines show. Patrick, are you using fil instead of paper?


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Oops,

Patrick, I meant film.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

chuckh said:


> Oops,
> 
> Patrick, I meant film.


No we use paper.


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Can some of you post pictures with finished products made with this 3D Vacuum machines ... i am interested in the corners and edges in particular .


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

barkone said:


> Can some of you post pictures with finished products made with this 3D Vacuum machines ... i am interested in the corners and edges in particular .


I'd like to see pictures of cases made in this machine too if anyone wants to share.


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

headfirst said:


> I'd like to see pictures of cases made in this machine too if anyone wants to share.


We'll prepare some photos and post here.


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Any news with the pictures ...?


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

Can someone post about this ...?


----------



## DeeBix (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry.
Was away from a couple of weeks.
I'll work on the pictures.

Paulo


----------



## chillyv4eva (Apr 1, 2012)

DeeBix said:


> Sorry.
> Was away from a couple of weeks.
> I'll work on the pictures.
> 
> Paulo


Hi Paulo,

Any luck with those pictures. Really eager to see how the corner problem is conquered, as we are seriously considering the Microtec machine using normal paper.

Thanks!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

chillyv4eva said:


> Hi Paulo,
> 
> Any luck with those pictures. Really eager to see how the corner problem is conquered, as we are seriously considering the Microtec machine using normal paper.
> 
> Thanks!


Which one?

We use a different machine with paper and have no corner issues.

Before we started offering them we ran through hundreds of cases to come up with a process that worked.


----------

